# How to remove glass doors from a fireplace?



## tickbitty (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a little hearth related but I thought I should put it here.  There are glass folding doors on my fireplace with a screen inside them.  They look a little bit like this 






We need to take them off to roll our monster insert in there and see how things fit.  I can't see any visible screws or anything, but if I grab the whole frame at the top, I can rock the whole frame from the bottom outwards, so I know it's only really attached at the top.  There's fiberglass insulation along the sides so perhaps that's hiding the attachments, but I can't quite figure it out.  

Do you suppose if I slide it a little in one direction or another it might be in sort of slots that will unengage or something?


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 18, 2009)

By George I think I've got it!  I quit searching for "how to remove" and started looking for "how to install" - found a step by step right away that probably solves my problem.  
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/step/0,,1154375,00.html


----------

